# Final Fantasy



## nickbaker50 (Dec 28, 2009)

I see ff fans on every forum I go to. They are everywere. Am I alone in saying I don't like these games(or any rpg for that matter)?


----------



## Sergiyakun (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a huge FF fan and I dont see anything wrong with hating the game. I hate sports games of any sort so its only fair lol. but no, you are not alone. Usually people hate it cause its turn based for the most part.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 28, 2009)

Is there something wrong, not at all.  Personally I hate them too, most of them at least since they went to Sony.  Square shifted from a typical set of guidelines and standards for the game play, skills, jobs if present, magics, general design, character look and development.  Short of FF9 PSX and FF3 on the DS I can't stand them really for very long if at all.  I forced myself 90% into FF10 and stopped as it was just too much from the awful sphere system to the ongoing land of andgrogeny, boy band looking bs, bad acting, and just endless goofy crap coupled with a rigid shit eating boss battle design that has been converted into basically a glorified game of 'Simon' because if you don't follow the pattern, BZZZZ you're dead with some mega blow.  I hate that, hell I'd even put up with much of the rest if they'd drop that shit as it outright ruined FF4 my favorite of the series on DS.

Former FF lover turned borderline hater as they just lost the creative capability to have open ended boss fights, good scripting and acting, and the ability to by picture alone tell if half the cast of male or not.


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

Problem: I don't like Final Fantasy :sob:
Result: Go to a Final Fantasy hating forum

There will be people who like stuff what you hate where ever you go.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2009)

The only one I could be bothered to finish after FF6 was FF9.  Can't stand the formulaic feel of the other ones.

I always preferred Western RPG's as they seem to actually want to do something different.  I don't think games like FF7/8 or the ones after FF9 were bad they were just "so what?" to me.  Pretty sure the games I love have their haters too, maybe more so seeing that lot are made by Western developers.

I guess I prefer my Japanese games to be made by developers who are more left field like Platinum Studios.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

I love final fantasy 4,5,8,9
Thats it though, i only liked 10 for blitzball XD
FF8 Was definatly the best IMO, Just the storyline, and that epic hard last boss O_O
i rememeber struggling with it years ago, not now XD, i kick ass XD

Squall ftw

Closely followed by FF9
i dont get HOW people can hate it, but i dont critise them for it.


----------



## asdf (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't hate Final Fantasy (well, that's not true. I hate VII, VIII, and anything past X), I hate the fans. If I even say I like Final Fantasy, I get thrown into the same group as people who think FFVII is the best game ever.


----------



## nickbaker50 (Dec 28, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Problem: I don't like Final Fantasy :sob:
> Result: Go to a Final Fantasy hating forum
> 
> There will be people who like stuff what you hate where ever you go.



Sob? I just asked if anone shared my opinions. And I don't want to go to another forum, if I go to a forum where everone has the same opinion, what is there to discuss?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't see a problem with disliking a game only fanboys are the ones who have a problem conceiving someone could possible not like something they do(E.G Twilight fans or Final Fantasy 7 fans)
Now with that said, i like some Final Fantasy games but anything past 6 with the exception of 9 has been mediocre and just lacking in several areas.
The only thing they care about now is making the games look flashy while putting no real effort into the games controls or story.
The Crystal Bearers is the only thing i have seen released of late by square-enix that shows they have any hope in either area, and hopefully more will come of it.
The first Final Fantasy was my favorite though, it might have lacked some things compared to newer titles but it is what started it all.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 29, 2009)

don't see a problem with not liking the series either, especially because i can't stand rpg's normally, but it would be mean to see them all as the same, since there are rpg's that raise from the normal stuff:. aren't a fan boy ut in my opinion the ff ames are well made, the only thing i can't understand or agree with is the hype behind the 7th part of the series, but it's seems to be a matter of taste:.


----------



## hughjass (Dec 29, 2009)

I love how FF9 is everybody's exception. That game was Squaresoft's swan song IMO, everything since then has missed the mark in one way or another (Damn you, FFXII, with your epicness up until halfway through, after which you landed in the realm of total fail!!! grr)

For me the PSX days were the best. FF7, FF8 & FF9 were fantastic games (8 & 9 especially)

I'll be interested to see what FFXIII is like when it's released over here. These days Squeenix err on the side of style over substance with a lot of their games (and f**king Advent Children, don't even get me started on that f**king thing.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Meh, Final Fantasy can't really be "hated" since it did establish the RPG genre. That being said, just because it established it doesn't mean it's the best anymore.

I've never really been a fan. It seems like a recycled gameplay formula thrown through reskinned storylines. Sure, there's been some leaps here and there, but instead of adding some spice every game, they just ride a popular gameplay mechanic long after the milk is gone. Not to mention Square's reliance on their fanboy base that they can essentially do this time after time while still getting major bucks.

Having the whole crop of fanboys on every forum who will practically jizz themselves every time you say "Final Fantasy VII" doesn't help either.

Personally, there's a lot better Square RPG's out there other than Final Fantasy. Super Mario RPG, Chrono Cross, all of these seem to just be sides to the steak of Final Fantasy. Except the sides in this meal are a lot better than that overcooked, dry steak. Well, I haven't ever had a steak so I can't really judge the context of it.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a lot of talk from a guy with Sora in his avatar.


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

/enter Kingdom Hearts is not Final Fantasy fangeeks here.

Kingdom Hearts would of never been here if it wasn't for FF.


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

Sigh... Opinions...
This is the internet, there will be haters and fanboys wherever you go, deal with it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> /enter Kingdom Hearts is not Final Fantasy fangeeks here.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts would of never been here if it wasn't for FF.



I'm pretty sure we could've lived with some more original characters. The FF characters in Kingdom Hearts weren't even important, they were just in there so fanboys could masturbate to Cloud. 

Anyway, this is a FINAL FANTASY thread, not a KINGDOM HEARTS thread. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyway, this is a FINAL FANTASY thread, not a KINGDOM HEARTS thread. Let's stay on topic.


As if there's THAT much of a difference in terms of blatant fanboyism between the two. KH isn't much better than the crap people hail as FF VII anyway.


Go on, bite me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kingdom Hearts isn't bad by any means. Despite it's rather fanboy following and tendencies, they've popped out a few good games, even if they do have lame storylines and mediocre characters. They're still good hack n' slashers.

Anyway, obvious trolling is obvious. I can't say if FFVII is crap but I have a feeling you're saying it just because you want to piss people off.


----------



## canx13 (Dec 29, 2009)

tshh im a fan of the final fatasy series .... but i never actually beaten any ff game...well i played them not till the end 
some reasons : 
- game got sold (by my sister urghh)
- my cousin deleting the save while im almost completing it ( on the 2nd try i got to the same place and the game got sold : it was ff ring of fates)

now i have ff7(the original ps1) ... and dissidia

ok so ppl say ff7 is sooo  overrated .... i am part of those ppl!!! : 
final fantasy 7 (ps1)
final fantasy 7 (PC)
final fantasy 7 (mobile)
final fantasy 7 dirge of cerberus ( ps2 , thats the game that tells more about vincent)
final fantasy 7 advent Children (movie)
final fantasy 7 crisis core (psp , wich i am looking for right at the moment on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
and romurs : final fantasy 7 ps3 version  
they just keep coming 
what i didnt say was :
i AM a fan of final fantasy 7 but they just overdid it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








sorry that it was 95% ff7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBAtemp rocks


----------



## canx13 (Dec 29, 2009)

oohw yeah i like the kingdom hearts series aswel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and...i also think its better then ff VII sorry had to

LOL mei-o = mayonaise xD XDrofl

Could you pass me the mayo , mei-o
of course sir xDxD


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

canx13 said:
			
		

> and romurs : final fantasy 7 ps3 version



There is no *rumors*.


----------



## canx13 (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> canx13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


typpo sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and there is ... check gamespot wich isnt a site where you can download stuff from - its like ign if you know it

i dunno search for ff7 remake ps3 bleh bleh bbleh 

xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

canx13 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hardly a rumor. That Japanese guy (whatever his name is) said he's making a game fans would like in 2010. People always say "FINAL FANTASY VII HOLY SHIT!" but doesn't anyone notice that anything this guy excretes will be "a game fans would like"? It's as much of a rumor as a Final Fantasy 1 through 9 remake.

...And we all know what GameSpot is.


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone remember the outburst from this video?


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Did play some of them on DS, FFXII and Dirge of Cerberus on PS2.

Only ones I really enjoyed are well... The Crystal Chronicles games on DS. RoF was a great game and I loved the story more than that of most other rpgs I've played.

Dirge of Cerberus wasn't that bad either.

Well, let's just say I can't really stand formulaic games like the standard JRPG, prefer more action.


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 29, 2009)

I've not played enough jrpgs to hate or love them, but I did however enjoy ff8.

I mean, it was my first experience in a game where you walked around everywhere for the first part, then flew in the school you attended in the middle during huge scale battle sequences as well, then flew in a space ship towards the end, utilizing the analogue sticks, for elevation!

I did play and enjoy chrono trigger, I enjoyed it enough to play it again on the DS...

Everyone here forgot to mention harvest moon games... rune factory, was an rpg with fighting, and farm building! imagine it, an role playing game, where instead of battling for some story, you farm, and try to build a life for your character, then go off battling, by choice!

I've played nearly all kingdom hearts games, I've missed out on touhou games, and I've played nearly all final fantasy games... except the psp ones.... I've heard of chrono cross, ar tonelico, skies of arcadia, shadow hearts, and loads of others I missed out on...

side note: What really annoys me, is that pokemon made it to Europe, on my TV Even though to aru kagaku no railgun didn't, and as if to make me even more pissed, Flash and Dash was on Cartoon network today, a cartoon about Rc cars racing!? but no aki sora, or kiss x sis!? Even bakemonogatori managed to sell loads of Blue ray disks, yet we don't see that in europe?


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

LonerGoth said:
			
		

> Everyone here forgot to mention harvest moon games... rune factory, was an rpg with fighting, and farm building! imagine it, an role playing game, where instead of battling for some story, you farm, and try to build a life for your character, then go off battling, by choice!



The games are shit.
This is a final fantasy topic.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 29, 2009)

I really like Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was easy to get into and the controls are decent. Jumping and grappling grapple points has some delay before you reach onto them which is the only thing I've got to complain over. The game is fun and it's refreshing all the time. Gameplay is very varying which makes the game fun and make you want to progress the whole time.

The story and script is mediocre coupled with bad virtual actors. The characters themselves seem boring in the beginning but as new characters are introduced you feel it's worth keeping going on.

The music is overall fitting even tho there are very few tunes which are memorable but there's still some gems within there.

The animation of the characters is VERY good, looking at the girl by the train never ceases to amaze me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Environments and world is very nice, the standard steampunk fantasy as previous games keep on going on with.

The objective for different section aren't crystal clear and sometimes I just don't understand if I'm supposed to do anything there or not. Yeah I'm talking about them shifting zones. At one place, I killed this really large monster and he drops a couple of coins and don't reward much more than anything else. Only to see him reappear again when the "day/night"-cycle changes. (Yeah sorta like Simon's Quest on the NES)

Gear you may equip is 1 ring, 1 amulet and 1 bracelet. These increase/decrease your power's range, the time to grapple and enemy or object, the damage you deal to the enemy, and two more things which I don't remember right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certain gear have special things like, loss half of dmg instead of full dmg and similar.
Equipment seem to be of less importance than in previous games, atleast that's how it feels so far. I'm only 7 hours into the game and haven't really had much use of my gear yet.

Life is found like in Zelda in the form of hearts from either defeating all enemies in zones and shutting their respawn hole(Some zones can't be cleared because day/night shift is made to remove all enemies before you can defeat them) or finding them in secret areas. 

All in all it's a refreshing game in the Crystal Chronicles-world with Lilties, Clavat, Selkie and Yuke's as the citizens.

Oh and if you liked Twilight Princess, this game has some vibes of Zelda. (Gameplay is similar but without any additional equipment which Link has at his disposal)


----------



## Jaems (Dec 29, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The only one I could be bothered to finish after FF6 was FF9.  Can't stand the formulaic feel of the other ones.
> 
> I always preferred Western RPG's as they seem to actually want to do something different.  I don't think games like FF7/8 or the ones after FF9 were bad they were just "so what?" to me.  Pretty sure the games I love have their haters too, maybe more so seeing that lot are made by Western developers.
> 
> I guess I prefer my Japanese games to be made by developers who are more left field like Platinum Studios.


This^

Although, I very much enjoyed Final Fantasy XII. Perhaps because it wasn't made by the same team that produced 7,8, & 10, which happened to be the most popular of the bunch. We have Nomura and his buttbuddies to thank for those. Not to say that they are _bad_ games, because they sure are a lot of fun. VII in particular was great, but with the gaming media reminding us of it every waking minute, and Square popping out VII-related games to please the fans, it has gotten quite stale.

Remember though fellas, Square isn't only Final Fantasy. The greatest Square game of all time is Vagrant Story. Maybe you guys should actually try the game, it's only $139.84 new on Amazon.

EDIT: On a site note, there is nothing more ridiculous than someone dissing Final Fantasy and being a Kingdom Hearts fan.
Kingdom Hearts is a mashup of everything that is wrong with Final Fantasy, + extremely generic & simplified hack'n'slash gameplay, + Disney characters, which surprisingly prove to be much more interesting than the actual main characters.

EDIT 2: and fucking gummi ships


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

i liked final fantasy I, III, IV, V, VI, VII and hated FF XII because a didn`t like the FF XII gameplay and i never played FF II, VIII, IX, X and XI


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if I get a warn for this, but I JUST HAVE TO SAY IT. You're an idiot. A tasteless one at that. A lifeless, basement-dwelling pedophile weeaboo idiot. Your common sense also sucks. GO GET OUT OF YOUR MOM'S BASEMENT! Wait...no...stay there, you might kidnap some kid outside or something.



And bah, that 'fan-requested game' is obviously FF VII. And Nomura's already having a swimming pool built for the truckloads of money they'll be earning when this comes out. People would BAAAAWWWW over the Aeris death scene over and over and over again saying how it's MORE REALISTIC AND DRAMATIC THIS TIME AROUND. And I bet they have already spent millions in animating a certain someone's long flowing silver locks.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 30, 2009)

Im a Final Fantasy fan but i hate ff7 its terrible the only thing i liked in it was vincent. I dont really care if you dont like the game, its your opinion and your entitled to it, what gets me annoyed is when people call it "the worst game ever made" when most of them haven't even tried it and if they have they played it for 5 minutes then given up. besides im sure that there are alot worse games out there, just my opinion.

- VV


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> LonerGoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mei-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, 'LonerGoth' your going way off topic. Whats cartoon network got to do with FF or even SE in that matter.


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 31, 2009)

I like any Turn based or RTS games it's just that sometimes i'm not in the mood to be "strategic" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love thinking.... those games are great


----------



## Splych (Dec 31, 2009)

That's alright. You have your likes and you have your dislikes. 

Someone said they didn't like sport games...? Yeah me too. I just don't understand it... Just play it in real life ;D [no i don't mean getting the game then playing it on your DS in your life which is supposedly real. i mean getting the equipment for the sport and playing the game]. 

Anyway, I only did like a few of the FinalFantasy series games.

Soo...
FF 1/2 [the GBA one. even though i never got to actually finishing the game... it was very hard], FF 3 [DS one. first DS game i ever got. i only got it because of the FinalFantasy title. then after, i found the game rather amusing, so then i got into it more], FF 4 [the DS one. i never bothered with the GBA one. but another good game. i liked it because it had a strict storyline. nothing to worry about when it comes to classes, but then at least in FF3, you could say you would have more "variety" in terms of combinations for classes and skills], FF Tactics Advance [the GBA one. still searching for it... xD. really good game to me since i am a strategic gamer], FF Tactics A2 [the DS one. i got it for $20 a few days ago. i actually planned on buying this game since it was strategic and a better version of Tactics Advance] and FF XII Revenant Wings [the DS one. Strategy game. 'Nuff Said].

Anyway, those are the only ones i actually liked... Since they were pretty much described there.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 31, 2009)

YES! I really am not a fan of the whole JRPG thing. I absolutely HATE Manga/Anime and i think if you do you like men and if you are a women you are prematurely balding


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 31, 2009)

Ninjin said:
			
		

> *removed. -mthr*



Fair load of insults in there, thanks for alienated a huge part of the internet!!! I have one thing to say about you thinking all guys who like Anime are gay, Hentai. Also, try googling any female Final Fantasy character with the filters off.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 31, 2009)

You can think of Final Fantasy as SE's $1000000 brand name and you won't be too far off.
Slap a Final Fantasy on the cover, add in Fira Thundra and Blizzara and there you go, another "final" fantasy.
I may be a FF fan, but I'm just against SE's marketing strategy :\


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 31, 2009)

TBH non spin-off/non-main series FF without the traditional turnbased/ATB battles are stupid. *ehem XI, XII, XIII*





except VII which is stupid enough. too much hype and fanboys



oh and kiddies, that's an *opinion*


----------



## Jaems (Dec 31, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Soo...
> FF 1/2 [the GBA one. even though i never got to actually finishing the game... it was very hard], FF 3 [DS one. first DS game i ever got. i only got it because of the FinalFantasy title. then after, i found the game rather amusing, so then i got into it more], FF 4 [the DS one. i never bothered with the GBA one. but another good game. i liked it because it had a strict storyline. nothing to worry about when it comes to classes, but then at least in FF3, you could say you would have more "variety" in terms of combinations for classes and skills], FF Tactics Advance [the GBA one. still searching for it... xD. really good game to me since i am a strategic gamer], FF Tactics A2 [the DS one. i got it for $20 a few days ago. i actually planned on buying this game since it was strategic and a better version of Tactics Advance] and FF XII Revenant Wings [the DS one. Strategy game. 'Nuff Said].
> 
> Anyway, those are the only ones i actually liked... Since they were pretty much described there.


Maybe you only like those because you only own a GBA and a DS?


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 31, 2009)

I liked tactics advanced over ta2, and I liked final fantasy 8, over the rest.
I actually bought 7, 8 and 9, and I loved ta 1, pirated ta2 but never got around to playing it for long.

ta gba had a story in it worth a damn, final fantasy 8 had loads of large scale battles, in the background, 7 and 9 didn't keep my attention I can't remember these two, but I played them for a great deal longer than ta2.

I liked chrono trigger as well....


----------



## ackers (Dec 31, 2009)

I like FF for its stories. It makes me feel like I'm part of the adventure. I think that's what people over-look most, FF games aren't really about gameplay but it's story telling. Sure the voice acting may not be the best (FFX) but if you can just use your imagination it's a lot more enjoyable. It's like reading a really good book but better. The ones I've played are FFVII, VIII and X. Not played the rest, apart from IV and what was it V on DS? I played FFVII again on my psp recently and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 1, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Ninjin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you just proved my point eh?


----------



## canx13 (Jan 1, 2010)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> You can think of Final Fantasy as SE's $1000000 brand name and you won't be too far off.
> Slap a Final Fantasy on the cover, add in Fira Thundra and Blizzara and there you go, another "final" fantasy.
> I may be a FF fan, but I'm just against SE's marketing strategy :\


uum may i ask if it's thundra or thundara?? 

maybe its different on other final fantasy games
because it was thundara in ff x and thats the only ff game where i got thundara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry if you think i'm a nerd or rude but i NEED to KNOW


----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2010)

canx13 said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is three lightning spells.
Thunder, Thundara and Thundaga
Also Thundaja in FF Tactics


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> TBH non spin-off/non-main series FF without the traditional turnbased/ATB battles are stupid. *ehem XI, XII, XIII*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, over the years, the battle system(s) and other familiar RPG elements of the FF series will most likely change over time.

You can't ACTUALLY hate FFVII just because of hype and fanboys, can you?
You don't judge a game on something that isn't directly related to the game itself. That'd be like saying "I don't like Final Fantasy X because my poster of Tidus looks ugly."


----------



## Splych (Jan 7, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically... it's sad to be honest. i am planning on buying myself a PSP to expand that FF list :3
and then i will get a PS2 just to try out FF X, FF X-2.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 7, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I love final fantasy 4,5,8,9
> Thats it though, i only liked 10 for blitzball XD
> FF8 Was definatly the best IMO, Just the storyline, and that epic hard last boss O_O
> i rememeber struggling with it years ago, not now XD, i kick ass XD
> ...


I did like the story and characters of FF8, but to me the gameplay was ruined. The enemies leveled up as you did, so it didn't matter if you were level 1 or 99, when you were in a random fight the enemies were the same level as you. It all depended on what you had stocked for magic. I liked the materia system of FF7 and the story of FF7 much better, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rockmanmegaman (Jan 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I did like the story and characters of FF8, but to me the gameplay was ruined. The enemies leveled up as you did, so it didn't matter if you were level 1 or 99, when you were in a random fight the enemies were the same level as you. It all depended on what you had stocked for magic. I liked the materia system of FF7 and the story of FF7 much better, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I know what you mean i remember leveling up my character so strong, but I just can't seem to beat Ultimecia and then I found out I that the boss level up with me. So I resterted again and try not to gain much level as possible and I end up beaten ultimecia
> 
> ...



I remember playin FF7 it was fun when i played it, but then I got sick of the FF7 series, because Square gave too much attention on it, because of that it made me have a negative feel towards the game.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the FF series in general. The greatest ones for me were the PS1 games of which FFVII is my favourite and FFVIII annoys me. FFVII's character management was so ruddy complicated. You had to draw magic from enemies, points on the map and refine them from items in order to be decent at the game and it just went over my head back then (haven't tried playing it seriously for a while) FFVII was perfect, I liked the setting and characters and would love to see it remade completely for the PSP or PS3 with better graphics (those blocky field graphics are terrible). The magic system was great, leveling up materia was a great way to avoid your party being dessimated by a forced join from a character you hadn't been levelling up so you would just swap all their Materia over and suddenly they're useful (although usually on healing duty)

Also Cloud Strife is bloody awesome!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 12, 2010)

You know what makes a Final Fantasy game for me? Mechanics that are compelling, but aren't gimmicks. The job system in FFV and the glyph system in FFVI were the only aspects of the FF series that felt rewarding enough to carry on grinding. And for this reason, those are the only two FF games I can really say I liked. Unless we're counting the PSX FF Tactics, which was also very rewarding and entertaining.

To me the stories are kind of half-assed melodrama, there's only so many times you can ride Chocobos and airships with Cid to save the kingdom with crystals. One or two cross-overs is cute, but basing a series on it is pretty weak.


----------



## tommyt (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing I like about FF games is that it different.
But still I do get annoyed by the haters and fanboys.
But thats just me.


----------



## Frog (Jan 12, 2010)

I love ff1 through to 7, they started going downhill from there...


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 12, 2010)

Frog said:
			
		

> I love ff1 through to 7, they started going downhill from there...


hmmm...must be because of the square enix joint venture...probably not.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 12, 2010)

me and FF, dunno what it is but get a new release and i'm like "omg i gotta have it"

and it always ends up the same, an half played/finished game, meh


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the later games (FFX, FFXII & FFXIII) have gotten too big -- too drawn out -- too much levelling up -- and ridiculous battle systems where the player is left to AI rather than manually deciding. (FFXII & FFXIII)

I don't know if I can be bothered with FFXIII considering I didn't finish FFX and FFXII (got quite far though in both).

I have pre-ordered it, but if the battle system is anything to go by from what I've read -- oh well.

I'm currently playing FFIV - The After Years. Classic gameplay and fun (IMO)

FFIX is the last FF I finished (my 2nd favorite -- after FFVI).


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 12, 2010)

I loved the GBA game that had I and II on it.  I guess I'm too old-school, even though I was born in '91.  I hate the newer 3D ones, other the the III and IV DS remakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I was born in the '80s!


----------



## mightymage (Jan 17, 2010)

i like the supernes versions and ds versions of 3 and 4
but i dont really like the newer ones except my life a s a king


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 17, 2010)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> hmmm...must be because of the square enix joint venture...probably not.


8, 9 and 10 all came out before the Square-Enix merger, so not


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2010)

In my opinion, I like most of the earlier Final Fantasy games, 1 through 6. Final Fantasy 7 sucked so much ass, I just scream if I see a stupid fanboy of the damn game. Not that I hate the newer games, as I am planning on getting Final Fantasy 13 for the XBOX 360. (I don't have a PS3) I respect Final Fantasy for saving Square (Now Square-Enix) from bankruptcy, but I don't like the massive fanboy-ism it has. It's a nice series, but it really should stop after 13. Just sayin'.


----------



## granville (Jan 18, 2010)

I've not played any main Final Fantasy game past 9 (yet). I'd consider myself a casual fan of the series. I've not beaten them all. I enjoyed most of what i've played, with the exception of VIII. I find it boring, needlessly complicated in terms of gameplay, and probably invented the "emo" mentality of many protagonists. I felt it tried way too hard to be epic and cinematic, yet ended up being way too ridiculous. The "funny" moments didn't cut it for me in that new realistic character style. Worked really well using chibi cartoony sprites or whatever.

I find 7 overrated, but still good. 6 would be my favorite. 4 is fun. I even liked 3. I enjoyed some of the Crystal Chronicles spinoffs to an extent. Oddballs though they are.

So i'm by no means a rabid fan of the series. But this topic, what is its purpose? Just like the FF fanboys wondering why people could hate on FF, what possible reason would YOU have of questioning why someone would LIKE something. I have my hates and likes, but i've never pondered over or made a topic questioning other people's tastes in entertainment. You could spend that time playing a game YOU like.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 18, 2010)

I played almost every FF but i didn't beat some of them because they are too boring... (8, 10 and 12)! 
If only i would spend another few hours then i would have beat them all.

For those who actually follow FF since it started would know that Square Enix used to produce top notch game in terms of graphics, storyline and music on FC and SFC!

I am not saying FF7 doesn't deserves the credit but i think FF7 is overrated! The game simply came out at the right time and console! 

In my opinion those who actually like FF would not like FF because of FF7! It would be how FF carries itself since FF4 onwards. 

The best FF for me would always be FF5, FF6, FF4, FF7 and FF13....

anyway, i still prefer the earlier FF where you can your characters JOB! is fun to have a character that can have multiple skills. 

My view of FF13...Many complained the game is linear which i have to agree with that. However, the game is just FUN! the storyline is never dull like other FF.... Infact, i would say the story is better than FF7! 

- The battle is the best part of the game! Is still being a turn based game but ATB had evolved and makes you feel like you are in a real time battle. 

- Training and grinding is no longer important in this game. Strategy would be the key element for you to defeat some of the beast. 

- With proper strategy you can kill some gigantic monsters with more than 100K HP in a minute.


----------

